# Perkins 1006.6 with water in the oil



## Samsmc1 (Jun 16, 2020)

I have a '94 Massey 399 with about 2900 hours on it that was vandalized about 12 or 13 years ago.

The tractor was torn up pretty badly, so we switched back to using my smaller Case - IH and let the Massey sit out for too long.

When we did get to the point that we needed a larger machine, we patched up some of the damage and started it up.

That's when we discovered that we had water in the oil. The tractor always had anti freeze in it, plus we don't get that cold in east Texas, so I think something else is wrong.

The engine doesn't show any signs of a blown head gasket (how could a head gasket get blown from sitting).

Has anyone ever run into a problem with these wet sleeve engines leaking water from around the base of the sleeve into the case?

Better yet - has anyone ever experienced this problem before? If yes what was it?

Thanks

Sam


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Electrolysis. Corrosion eating away the cast at the bottom of the block where sleeve o-rings are.

Correct fix would be to tear engine down, send block to machine shop and install sleeves where the cast is pitted. Then overhaul with new sleeves and make sure you change anti freeze every couple of years. Also add coolant filter.

The cheap and I wouldn't recommend doing is to tear engine down, pull sleeves and take sleeves to machine shop and have them cut another o ring groove to get a seal where the cast is "better" It's cheaper and quicker but not long lasting.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

There’s another area in the water passage that will do the same thing....dissimilar metals and H2O always seems to be a problem. In this case, a purty common problem on them Perkins. Important to keep antifreeze up to date in those machines for sure...


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

Had this problem on a Allis 185 that I have. Pulled it apart and found all kinds of crud built up around the bottom of the liners to the point where it ate through the liner letting water into the pan. When I pulled the liners the one that had the hole also had corrosion on the block where the liner orings sit, cleaned it up really good and put some JB weld on it , smoothed it up good and put back together. That's been a few years with no issues.


----------



## Samsmc1 (Jun 16, 2020)

Somedevildawg

Where in the water passage are you referring too?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HT
I feel your pain. I picked up my JD 4255 from dealer last Saturday after having new liners,pistons ,rod & main brgs installed. Technician stated old liners weren't pitted but o-rings that are utilized to seal bottom of liners had failed. That was not difficult for me to believe since the '91 tractor I've owned since Feb.'93 had 11,420 hrs showing on hr meter. It had JD Cool-Gard coolant utilized in cooling system for many of those hrs.

Jim


----------



## Samsmc1 (Jun 16, 2020)

Jim

Was this an in frame rebuild or did they pull it all the way down?

I'm capable of doing my own rebuilding, but I'm curious as to what something like your overhaul costs.

Thanks

Sam


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ive had both, well actually all three.

Pitted liner that would leak water when the piston was anywhere but BDC.

Had pits in the block where the o-rings seat.

Had the webbing between sleeves crack.

All these were Waukesha's, Waukesha 310's to be exact.

Absolutely imperative to run diesel antifreeze with the proper additives.


----------



## Samsmc1 (Jun 16, 2020)

You just opened up another can of worms - which antifreeze are you referring to as "diesel antifreeze" and what additives?

Thanks

sam


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Samsmc1 said:


> Somedevildawg
> Where in the water passage are you referring too?


I'll try to get some pics of one tomorrow...


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Drop the oil pan before you tear it down. Pressurize the coolant system and see if it drips. It could be an oil cooler. 
I'm a believer in using the OEM coolant these days in newer machines.


----------



## Samsmc1 (Jun 16, 2020)

Farmineer95

This engine doesn't have the optional oil cooler. It does have the plate on the l.h. side of the engine and someone has had it off (silicone sealer all over it).

Is there anything in there that can leak water into the block?

Thanks

Sam


----------

